# Formular auswertung



## Bonzai (6. September 2002)

*Hallöchen erstmal* 
Ich habe mir ein Formular erstellt um einen Spielberichtbogen online zu Versenden.
Jetzt habe ich da einige Probs und zwar. 
ERSTENS:
Die Auswertung ist Besch.... da alles in einer Zeile Steht und die einzelnen formularinhalte durch ein & zeichen getrennt sind.
ZWEITENS: 
Es öffnet sich immer ein Fenster ob das Formular abgeschickt werden soll.

Gruß und Danke
P.S. das Formular ist unter http://www.frankenliga.com online  (spielbericht)


----------



## Christoph (6. September 2002)

du verschickst dein Forumular auch mit "mailto:".

Du solltest du dir PHP aneignen


----------



## Sebastianus (9. September 2002)

*Ich kann auch nur PHP empfehlen!*

Ich kann dir auch nur PHP empfehlen, da du so nicht mehr das Risiko hast, dass dein Besucher die Daten nicht verschicken kann! Schließlich soll es immer noch Leute geben die kein Outlook und CO. auf ihrem Rechner eingerichtet haben. PHP ist escht nicht scher und hat wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten und du kannst auch sicher sein, dass die Daten richtig verschitk werden. Und wenn du dann noch eine Kleine Datenbank dabeimachst hast du die Welt im Döschen!


----------



## Bonzai (9. September 2002)

Danke für euere Tipps,
aber da gibt es a Little Problem,
meine Webspace anbiter unterstützt bei meinen Tarif kein PHP.
Aber irgendwann ziehe ich um zu einen der alles unterstüzt.
Thanx and BYE BYE.

P.S.  Mein Prob hat sich auch erledigt, ich habe ganz einfach vergessen bei der Form Action anzugeben method=" TEXT/PLAIN"


----------



## Budda (11. Juni 2003)

Hallo ...
ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem Versenden meines Formulars: und zwar öffnet sich bei mir ebenfalls das genannte Fenster und beim Bestätigen mit OK kommt dann ein Fenster zum Verfassen einer neuen eMail. Auch wenn ich das dann noch versende kommt das "Formular" nicht an ... Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?

MfG Budda


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bonzai _
> *Danke für euere Tipps,
> aber da gibt es a Little Problem,
> meine Webspace anbiter unterstützt bei meinen Tarif kein PHP.
> *


Google mal nach "Formmailer" - da gibt es einige Anbieter die dir einen solchen Service kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen...

ciao


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Budda _
> *Hallo ...
> ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem Versenden meines Formulars: und zwar öffnet sich bei mir ebenfalls das genannte Fenster und beim Bestätigen mit OK kommt dann ein Fenster zum Verfassen einer neuen eMail. Auch wenn ich das dann noch versende kommt das "Formular" nicht an ... Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?
> MfG Budda *



Dazu bräuchten wir etwas von deinem HTML Code... Ansonsten ist mein Rat auch für dich -> google mal nach Formmailer. Die ganzen Lösungen mit JS (also Mailversand per JS) haben eigentlich NUR nachteile!

ciao


----------



## Budda (11. Juni 2003)

```
<html>
.
.
.
.
<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
      <form action="mailto:budda@e-garfield.com" method="POST" name="form1">
            <table border="0" class="norm">
                    <tr>
                        <td>Dein Vorname?</td>
                        <td ><input type="text" name="nme"></input></td>
                    </tr>
                    .
                    .
                    .
                    .
                    <tr>
                        <td colspan="2" align="center"><button type="submit">Senden</button></td>
                    </tr>
            </table>
      </form>
</body>
</html>
```

so das ist der Code, zwischendrin ist immer das gleiche! 
Für die "method" hatte ich schon TEXT/PLAIN eingesetzt, weil ich das hier irgendwo im Forum gelesen habe, hat aber nichts gebracht ...!


----------



## MC Breit (12. Juni 2003)

Also , ich weis nicht ob es helfen wird aber versuch mal an den werd der einzelnen inputs ein "\n" dranzuhengen, das müsste insofern es dein emailprogram unterstützt alles übersichtlicher machen..
aber empfehlen würde ich dir ebenfals php mit mysql dazu !

wegen der aktion mit dem fenster , das liegt daran das der browser bei der action.mailt: immer standartmäsig fragt...

da kannst du ja wiederrum eine automatische weiterleitung nach 0 sek. nach absenden einbauen um den eidruck zu erwecken , diese frage würde dazugehören...


----------



## Budda (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MC Breit _
> Also , ich weis nicht ob es helfen wird aber *versuch mal an den werd der einzelnen inputs ein "\n" dranzuhengen, *das müsste insofern es dein emailprogram unterstützt alles übersichtlicher machen..
> aber empfehlen würde ich dir ebenfals php mit mysql dazu !



könntest du das nochmal näher erklären? an welchen Wert?


Das sollte eigentlich nur auf die schnelle mal ein Formular werden, nichts großes, um was auszuprobieren! da brauch ich keinen Aufstand mit PHP machen ... zumal ich das mit meinem virt. Webserver eh noch nicht hinbekommen hab

ciao, der Budda

ps: gibt es so garkeine Lösung?!


----------



## MC Breit (13. Juni 2003)

*RE: \n*

also , ich dachte mir folgendes (ich weiß alerdings nicht ob es funzt oder überhaupt geht) aber wenn es eine möglichkeit gäbe , das du an die werte die der user im formaular eingeibt ein "\n" hintendran bekommst würde dein email programm dieses "villeicht" als zeilenumbruch wahrnehmen...
..was mir gerade noch eingefaklen ist währe folgendes (musst du ebenfals probieren)

du bekommst ja die auswertung maonentan wie folgt als em@il (oder nicht?):
name&Manuel,Muster&stadt:Köln&nachricht:Hallo!

was währe wenn du die einzelnen felder mit:

name="<br />name" oder so benennst ud dann später als html abrufst...

dann müsstest du das ja eigendlich durch- zeilenumbrüche getrennt bekommen...

oder nicht ?

ps: sorry das ich das alles ungetestet hierrein schreibe, aber ich habe im moment keien eigenen rechenr !

gruß EmCee


----------



## Budda (14. Juni 2003)

Also ich probiere morgen mal ein bisserl ... aber eigentlich geht es ja um das Problem das GARNICHTS ankommt! Die Mail mit der Auswertung des Forumulars wird ja nicht verschickt


----------



## MC Breit (14. Juni 2003)

Also , kann es sein das dein webspace anbieter keinen internen email versand unterstützt ?
Weil , wenn du die versendest , dann brauchtz ja nen POP3 oda SMTP server der diese auch weiterleitet , anspnsten musst du natürlich erstma gucken dass du dass an nen server leitest der das zu derm email addy schickt...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MC Breit _
> *Also , kann es sein das dein webspace anbieter keinen internen email versand unterstützt ?
> Weil , wenn du die versendest , dann brauchtz ja nen POP3 oda SMTP server der diese auch weiterleitet , anspnsten musst du natürlich erstma gucken dass du dass an nen server leitest der das zu derm email addy schickt... *



Sorry, aber deine Aussage ist Falsch  - action="mailto:budda@e-garfield.com ist Javascript und wird somit Clientseitig ausgeführt. Wenn der Client aber kein Email Programm (installiert oder konfiguriert) hat (zb. Internetcafe, Intranet in der Firma, Handy), wird er nix verschicken können -  das ist ja der riesen Nachteil bei der JS Geschichte...

Deswegen sage ich ja auch immer, das man bei sowas (sofern man keinen Space hat, der PHP oder CGI unterstützt) eingtlich immer auf eine der kostenlosen Formmail-Anbieter zurückgreifen soll...


bye


----------



## Budda (14. Juni 2003)

Das ganze liegt auf garkeinem Webspace, das Formualr ist offline bei mir auf meinem Rechner! Allerdings habe ich einen eMail-Client installiert und meiner Meinung nach hängt das damit zusammen das nicht rausgeht!
Ich wollte damit nur etwas ausprobieren, aber wenn es nicht geht habe ich pech gehabt! Wegen soner kleinen Spielerei stürze ich mich nicht in unbekanntes Gebiet und stze mich mit PHP oder so auseinander!

BTW: Als ich letztens nen Kumpel wegen was gefragt habe, bin ich nicht zur Lösung meines Problems gekommen, sondern erstmal zur installation von nem Apache   und der läuft auch noch nicht!

ciao der Budda


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich hab deinen Code kopiert und getetstet:
1) beim Abschicken kommt ein Fenster von Outlook, ob ich die Mail wirklich verschicken will [ja] [nein] [cancel]
2) wenn ich [ja] clicke kommt wird sie verdant - liegt allerdings so lange im Postausgang bis ich sie im Outlook manuell abschicke...
3) Der Betreff ist "Formular bereitgestellt von Microsoft Internet Explorer."
4) Der eigentlich text ist im Anhang und der heißt "POSTDATA.ATT"
5) Der Text in der Mail ist so aufgebaut: nme=bla 

Ok, alles in allem verschickt er´s aber - schätze das der Fehler dann wohl bei dir im Mailprogramm sitzt...

bye


----------



## Budda (14. Juni 2003)

jap, wie ich zu Anfang schon gesagt habe steht es nun zwar auf weiß bei SelfHTML ... die Kommunikation ziwschen Browser und Mail-Client stimmt wohl nicht! Wird dann wohl an "FoxMail" liegen und nur zwischen IE und Outlook funktionieren ...

besten Dank ... und von dir aus ist das Formular wunderbar angekommen, Crono!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Juni 2003)

Ok, dann wirds echt am Client liegen... Seltsam...

ciao


----------



## Budda (14. Juni 2003)

Ich habe leider auch garkein Outlook mehr drauf, sonst hätt ich das ja mal ausprobieren können! Aber erst installieren?? neee  

ciao, der Budda


----------

